# How US English station Handle the digital transitions?



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

While i watch Univision, they say that in February 17, “the analog station switch off and turn on the digital”, or say that digital television comes in February. That same happens in all stations in Puerto Rico. Some local station they announce in small letters the digital call setter. In fact, the information that provides the stations, causes that many people do not know that even the TV already transmits in digital. How US English like (abc, fox, cw, ect.) station Handle the digital transitions info?.

Spanish station say in short main, that: "digital station going ON in februry", the information that provides will be causes confusion in many people that does not believe that current tv station will be now available in digital.

DIGITAL TV COMES IN FEBRUARY.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not sure I understand the question, but English speaking stations have been running commercials for years about the transition.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is the FCC site on the analog to digital transistion:

English: http://www.dtv.gov/index.html

Espanol: http://www.dtv.gov/spanish/index.html


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not sure I understand the question, but English speaking stations have been running commercials for years about the transition.


Yeah, just watch Jeopardy (or other syndicated shows) any night of the week. Every night there is a scroll. They talk about it almost every night on the news, too. 
If you don't know analog is being turned off by now, you must be living in a cave.


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

my point is that, here in Puerto Rico local station does not say "now they can see us in digital" or "also will now see on our digital channel version". only say, "in february 17, 2009 will turn off our analog signal, and going digital". making a reference that digital version will be only available in february.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

dbspr said:


> my point is that, here in Puerto Rico local station does not say "now they can see us in digital" or "also will now see on our digital channel version". only say, "in february 17, 2009 will turn off our analog signal, and going digital". making a reference that digital version will be only available in february.


That makes it sound like they don't have a digital signal now, and will cut over their analog signal to digital on the same RF channel on that date.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

dbspr said:


> my point is that, here in Puerto Rico local station does not say "now they can see us in digital" or "also will now see on our digital channel version". only say, "in february 17, 2009 will turn off our analog signal, and going digital". making a reference that digital version will be only available in february.


I have a OTA and I got in my digital TV the digital TV Stations:
These channels have been on for almost a year now!

28.1 Telemundo
27.1 Wapa
27.2 Wapa Canal de Tiempo
30.1 WSJU Mega
32.1 WTCV
55.1 WIPR
55.2 WIPR
55.3 WIPR
55.4 WIPR
55.5 PBS HD
56.1 WLII Univision
42.1 Caribevision
33.1 Teleoro (Catholic)
59.1 WUJA


----------



## poncedish (Nov 11, 2007)

His pont is that the ads are misleading because tend to imply that the channels will be available *after* february and don't make it clear that the channels are available now!!!!


----------

